# HAP40?



## ar11 (Aug 30, 2013)

Noticed Metal Master has some Shimatani HAP40 blades for sale. Actually look quite nice with the rosewood handles, damascus, and supposedly run extremely hard RC 64-68. Prices aren't that bad but I've never heard of anyone of this Shimatani guy. Anyone have experience with the steel or maker? Apparently HT is everything so not sure if this is a marketing trick to advertise this hard power steel.


----------



## James (Aug 30, 2013)

If I'm not mistaken, HAP40 is the same as CPM M4. I think Jon made a favorable post about one on the old forum years and years ago.


----------



## gic (Aug 31, 2013)

Largest size gyuto was a 210 - now sold out)?


----------



## Seb (Sep 1, 2013)

Some years ago, MM sold a line of Kurouchi blue#2 wa-gyutos and nakiris with rosewood handles by Shimatani. I have a 180mm which is very nice but ha ven't seen them listed for years.


----------



## franzb69 (Sep 1, 2013)

jon of JKI owns a hap40 knife, not sure if it was from the same maker. maybe he could say something about this steel or possibly this knife maker

=D


----------



## wsfarrell (Sep 1, 2013)

Dieter Schmid carries the Gihei line in HAP40. I've had a couple, and they're superb--take a very nice edge and haven't chipped for me (home chef).


----------



## franzb69 (Sep 2, 2013)

yep, heard of gihei knives. they're pretty cheap considering.

=D


----------



## Tall Dark and Swarfy (Sep 13, 2013)

ar11 said:


> Noticed Metal Master has some Shimatani HAP40 blades for sale. Actually look quite nice with the rosewood handles, damascus, and supposedly run extremely hard RC 64-68. Prices aren't that bad but I've never heard of anyone of this Shimatani guy. Anyone have experience with the steel or maker? Apparently HT is everything so not sure if this is a marketing trick to advertise this hard power steel.



I just bought the Shimatani Nakiri in HAP40 from Metal Master. (And joined this forum purely to answer your question.)

The transaction went smoothly, although I did get caught in a Japanese holiday which delayed shipment for a few days. No problem there. The knife was shipped Japan Post SAL with a tracking number. Shipment took about 2 1/2 weeks.

When the knife arrived it had some sticky gunk on the blade. My guess is that it was some form of oil or preservative that got dried out. Stubborn stuff, but it gave it up to lighter fluid.

The rosewood handle was rather brown, not the reddish hue that I prefer.

The blade had a very attractive damascus finish. It is supposed to be clad with soft iron, however I saw no signs of reactivity after use. The blade measured 2.5mm at the spine at the choil (as advertised), tapering down to 1.4mm at the tip...not that Nakiris have a tip. The spine was almost dead flat, save for a small hump about 2/3 towards the tip which was not obvious without use of a straightedge. There were some significant hammer/chisel marks on one side of the blade at the choil, perhaps from forming. Think of ballpein divots. I'm fine with it, and can call it 'character'.

OOTB sharpness was good. The edge seemed to have a 70/30 grind, although who knows if that was intentional. The edge was polished, probably to ~ 5K Shapton level, maybe better. Thickness measurements at the spine are only part of the story because the blade is crazy thin behind the edge. Performance was laser like. Bell peppers, onions, celery all quietly turned to dice. No wedging in thick carrots.

I haven't had the opportunity to take it to the stones, but I see a lot of potential here. I will set a 10 degree bevel (probably with an Atoma 140) and take it up the progression to 1u. Using it with that acute angle and level of refinement should tell the tale of how successful the heat treating was. (Although, looking at the Hitachi data sheets it might be hard to goon this steel up. It's going to either be hard or harder.)

Thus far, I would have to say that this knife was an absolute bargain at $130 + $5 shipping. I can definitely recommend Metal Master. As for Shimatani, since each knife seems to be hand crafted, you might be in for the luck of the draw. I just rolled the dice again for a Yanagiba in Ao Super so I feel confident.

Cheers,

Rick


----------



## Baby Huey (Sep 13, 2013)

Very in depth first post.


----------



## ar11 (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks for review keep us updated after long term use


----------



## b05bf (Sep 30, 2013)

Just bought the Shimatani HAP40 Santoku today, awaiting delivery from MM. 
Pics look nice and Rick's detailed review sounds positive (thanks for that!). Price at $130 + shipping also very good. 
Will update after delivery and use


----------



## franzb69 (Sep 30, 2013)

let us know how it performs!


----------



## Dusty (Oct 1, 2013)

The shimatani knives certainly look the business. Caught my eye last week as well.


----------



## chopitup (Oct 1, 2013)

Just received the 210 yesterday, initial feeling is pretty good. Wish it had more of a flat spot and a little more depth at the heel but the fit and finish of the blade and handle are superb. Edge seems okay but not great and a little asymmetrical. I am thinking I will run it on the Edge Pro today or tomorrow and fix it up. Not sure how the steel will perform but other reviews of this metal seem good. All in all seems like a great value for a well built knife, extremely light.


----------



## ar11 (Oct 1, 2013)

Is HAP40 stainless or not? Sounds like the cladding is not stainless


----------



## chopitup (Oct 1, 2013)

I believe they consider it a semi stainless (the hap40 that is) the cladding doesn't seem to be reactive at all to me yet if that helps you.


----------



## DerSnap (Oct 1, 2013)

I seen these knives for reasonable costs at http://fine-tools.com/messerp.htm but they all seem a bit too short for my likes. The veggie is also not a single bevel like an Usuba which would be a nice addition to my collecti


----------



## chopitup (Oct 1, 2013)

Spent a little time on the EP today used shapton glass 500 1k and 6k. There was a little over grind on the tip that got worked mostly out too. It went relatively smoothly on the 500 and 1k the 6k was a little more work. It took a bit to get the mud to build up on the 6k felt like it wasn't even affecting it just gliding over the stone with no friction. Once mud was established it polished up nicely, it shreds paper with push cuts no problem. I am not a huge fan of the shape of the blade as it angles up towards the tip a little to much for my taste as I prefer a flat knife, it just has a little to much belly. But it is a feather weight for sure and the craftsmanship is impeccable. All in all I am extremely happy with the steel and the fit and finish, so much so that I ordered the nakiri today which should definitely be a flatter blade:biggrin:


----------



## b05bf (Oct 2, 2013)

Are 1k & 6K waterstones (Icebear) gonna have any effect on the HAP40 Damascus? Shapton necessary?


----------

